# νιώθω ή νοιώθω; νιώθω



## cythere (Jul 7, 2008)

Στο σχολείο μάς έμαθαν να το γράφουμε με γιώτα. Τελευταία, όμως, βλέπω ότι αρκετοί το γράφουν με όμικρον γιώτα. Ποιο είναι το σωστό; Ή μήπως είναι και τα δύο σωστά;
Ευχαριστώ τους λεξιλόγους για τα φώτα τους!


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 7, 2008)

Το ΛΚΝ το έχει με γιώτα, σημειώνοντας:

μσν. ( ; ) νοιώθω < *εννοιώ (< αρχ. ἔννοι(α) -ώ, σύγκρ. νοιάζομαι) μεταπλ. με βάση το συνοπτ. θ. νοιωσ- κατά το σχ.: κλωσ- (έκλωσα) – κλώθω, αλεσ- (άλεσα) – αλέθω (ορθογρ. απλοπ.)


Η εντύπωσή μου είναι η ακριβώς αντίθετη από τη δική σου cythere: νομίζω πως παλιότερα γραφόταν με όμικρον γιώτα, και από κάποιο σημείο και μετά με γιώτα. 

Αναμένω κι εγώ τα φώτα των λεξιλόγων.


----------



## curry (Jul 7, 2008)

Λοιπόν, το είχα μάθει με "οι" σίγουρα και κάποια στιγμή συνειδητοποίησα ότι όλοι (σχεδόν όλοι;) πια το γράφουν με "ι", οπότε ακολουθώ το ρεύμα...


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

Πράγματι, μέχρι τον καιρό που άρχισε να ισχύει η ορθογραφική απλοποίηση, γράφαμε _νοιώθω_. Και _νοιώθω_ είχαν τα λεξικά. Τα τελευταία 30+ χρόνια γράφω _νιώθω_ (και αργότερα πέρασε και στα λεξικά :) ). Σε όλα τα λεξικά, αν και υποψιάζομαι ότι το ΛΚΝ το αποδίδει σε απλοποίηση ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ σε _γνώθω < γιγνώσκω_ (και άρα δεν βρίσκει ετυμολογική βάση για το «οι»). Πολλοί, είτε επειδή _νοιώθω_ το έμαθαν είτε επειδή το μπερδεύουν με το _νοιάζομαι_, εξακολουθούν να το γράφουν έτσι. Οι επιμελητές (και οι επιμελείς) το διορθώνουν.


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2008)

Το Ορθογραφικό του Μπαμπινιώτη έχει την εξής επεξήγηση: 
Το μεσαιωνικό ρήμα _νιώθω_ προέρχεται από τον μεταπλασμένο τύπο _γνώθω_ του αρχαίου ρήματος _γιγνώσκω_. Η λέξη ορθογραφείται κανονικά με -ι- (νιώθω), η δε γραφή με -οι- (νοιώθω) οφείλεται σε εσφαλμένη σύνθεση [sic] με τη λέξη _έννοια_.

Το σύνθεση μάλλον είναι λάθος αντί του σύνδεση.

Παρέμπ, αφού το γνώθω υπήρξε, ίσως θα μας έλυνε το πρόβλημα του πρώτου προσώπου (και άλλων) του ενεστώτα του _διέγνωσε_, εξόν κι αν μας αρέσει το διαγιγνώσκω. Ο Καχτίτσης είχε γράψει διαγνώθω, αλλά πέθανε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2008)

sarant said:


> Παρέμπ, αφού το γνώθω υπήρξε, ίσως θα μας έλυνε το πρόβλημα του πρώτου προσώπου (και άλλων) του ενεστώτα του _διέγνωσε_, εξόν κι αν μας αρέσει το διαγιγνώσκω. Ο Καχτίτσης είχε γράψει διαγνώθω, αλλά πέθανε.


Ο συνονόματός σου είναι διατεθειμένος να το υιοθετήσει εδώ και τώρα, μαζί με τους φίλους από την Κύπρο, αλλά κυρίως δίπλα στο *αναγνώθει*.

Ο Νίκος Καζαντζάκης γράφει στον «Καπετάν Μιχάλη»: «Το Κοράνι λέει ό,τι έχει στο νου του αυτός που το αναγνώθει... Έχεις στο νου σου σφαγή; Ανοίγεις το Κοράνι, σφαγή λέει και το Κοράνι».


----------



## adern (Jan 21, 2020)

Η πλέον τεκμηριωμένη άποψη, φαίνεται να είναι εκείνη, σύμφωνα με την οποία το ρήμα "νιώθω" προέρχεται από το μεσαιωνικό ρήμα "νιώθω", το οποίο, με τη σειρά του, έλκει την προέλευσή του από τον μεταπλασμένο τύπο "γνώθω" του ρήματος "γιγνώσκω" της αρχαίας. Με βάση αυτή τη συνεπαγωγή, η ορθογραφία της λέξης είναι με "ι", δηλαδή "νιώθω".


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2020)

Ευχαριστούμε και καλωσόρισες!


----------

